# PVC Coating



## MarkA64 (Dec 2, 2019)

How has your experience been with PVC coating? What cubes did you get it serviced on? Share your thoughts!

I'm currently considering getting a coated WR M, Meilong M, or RS3 M.

I'm also considering sending in my Gan X to be coated.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Mischiiii (Dec 2, 2019)

I can give you my impressions once my cubes arrive. I ordered a Cosmic GTSM3 and Cosmic Gan 356 XS both with PVC Coating. I have the original cubes at home soni can compare.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 2, 2019)

How long would sending a cube from Australia to the US take, the it coming back after being coated?


----------



## Mischiiii (Dec 2, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> How long would sending a cube from Australia to the US take, the it coming back after being coated?



probably 3-4 days shipping (express) + 5-8 days coating + 3-4 days shipping (express)

i ordered new cubes from speedcubeshop so its 5-8 days costing + cosmic service + 3-4 days shipping usa to Germany.


----------



## ZZ'er (Dec 2, 2019)

Is there any way I could do a pvc coating myself? If not how much do they cost?
thx.


----------



## MarkA64 (Dec 3, 2019)

ZZ'er said:


> Is there any way I could do a pvc coating myself? If not how much do they cost?
> thx.



It currently costs 24.95 plus shipping to PVC coat your cube.
Speedcubeshop is providing the service of PVC coating, but they have not sold '"coating kits".

I would rather have it professionally done, personally.

Also does anybody have their email for inquiries? I haven't gotten a reply in the live chat.

Edit: I think it's [email protected] but I'm not sure.


----------



## Mischiiii (Dec 4, 2019)

MarkA64 said:


> It currently costs 24.95 plus shipping to PVC coat your cube.
> Speedcubeshop is providing the service of PVC coating, but they have not sold '"coating kits".
> 
> I would rather have it professionally done, personally.
> ...



[email protected] is 100% right. I got a mail from this adress after a reply to the „Cameron Brown Thank You“-Mail after my last order.


----------



## MarkA64 (Dec 7, 2019)

SCS is making it optional to have the clear overlay (the kind of stickers) when you get PVC coating. Does anyone know if the overlay makes it better?


----------



## Mischiiii (Dec 7, 2019)

MarkA64 said:


> SCS is making it optional to have the clear overlay (the kind of stickers) when you get PVC coating. Does anyone know if the overlay makes it better?


They’ve asked me if i wanted the clear overlays. I said i don’t want them because you can see them and some said it feels like there are stickers On the cube.
I think the two cubes will arrive next weekend. I’ll try to remember to post my experience here.


----------



## Mischiiii (Dec 20, 2019)

So today my two cosmic cubes with PVC coating finally arrived after there were some serious delays because of Black Friday and Christmas sale.
I ordered a GAN356XS and GTs3M in Cosmic with PVC because they are my two favorite cubes so far. And especially for the Gan XS i wanted to see how the Coating influences the grip you have on the puzzle (Original is a bit mor slippery compered to the GAN356X). 
I did a couple of solves to break in the lube job properly and i can say that i really like the feel compared to the feel the originals had when i unboxed them.
Regarding the Coating I can definitely say that the grip is slightly increased. It’s not as extreme as i thought but its there. Also i really like the look of the glossy matte Gan 356Xs.
I wish I could tell you more in depth things regarding the performance but I’m afraid I’m not good enough yet to really tell apart the difference in detail. 
Note: this cubes were ordered without the optional clear overlays SCS offers.

if you have any questions i can try to answer them As good as i can.


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 20, 2019)

Please, post some pictures of the other faces of the XS.
I barely see any difference on the white face.


----------



## Mischiiii (Dec 20, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> Please, post some pictures of the other faces of the XS.
> I barely see any difference on the white face.



It’s really hard to get the lights right so my camera can catch the difference. This is the best i can do i guess.


----------



## MarkA64 (Dec 24, 2019)

PVC Coated Cosmic WR M should be coming in a week or two, will give my review


----------



## MarkA64 (Jan 11, 2020)

So I have the cube now and I must say that the overlays are probably a hit or miss for most people since it does indeed feel like there's stickers on it. But PVC coating as a whole is overall a very worthwhile service to get in that it improves grip and keeps the feel of your cube consistent. That's important for competitions. Good stuff, speedcubeshop!


----------



## MarkA64 (Apr 6, 2020)

Has anyone tried getting PVC coating on a stickered cube?


----------

